# Some of the other animals i have here.



## Tim_M (Jan 8, 2010)

Thought i would post some pics of some of the other animals i have here at home. Hope you enjoy.



































Thanks for looking


----------



## shelber10 (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome ball pythons i want one soooo bad! but my parents wont let me have one


----------



## sammi (Jan 8, 2010)

Goodness! You've got a full house! The snake that is..well, I'll call it "calico", [part white] is BEAUTIFUL. I've never seen one like that!


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.

The part white snake you see there is called a Piebald ball python or Pied for short.


----------



## Floof (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooh! I love the second one down (Pewter??) and the Spider.. Oh, and that Mojave... And... You know what, they're all beautiful. Gorgeous snakes! =)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 8, 2010)

The "Pied Python", that's pretty funny. Your snakes are all beautiful. Are any poisonous? Do you ever get bitten?


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 8, 2010)

Floof said:


> Ooh! I love the second one down (Pewter??) and the Spider.. Oh, and that Mojave... And... You know what, they're all beautiful. Gorgeous snakes! =)



Thanks.

The second one down is a Pastel Lesser. The third one down is the Pewter.



Stephanie Logan said:


> The "Pied Python", that's pretty funny. Your snakes are all beautiful. Are any poisonous? Do you ever get bitten?



No none are venomous. They are all Ball Pythons. And i do get bit on the odd occasion, not very often though.


----------



## Floof (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahh, okay. Well, then, Pastel Lesser is stunning.


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 8, 2010)

wow i like that pied  but they are all really nice


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks again everyone..


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2010)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 10, 2010)

I literally gasped when I saw the pied one! I've never seen that before! 
Great pictures and gorgeous snakes!! I love how they're all curled up  (the 3rd to last picture is my favorite!)
They remind me of the snake from Jungle Book (I swear I'm not 5-years old )


----------



## jblayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, quite the BP collection you have there. I'm shootin for a bumblebee in the near future.


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you registered on Fauna? Might look you up.


----------

